
Y Combinator head who pushes basic income is reportedly running for office - calvin_c
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/y-combinator-head-who-pushes-basic-income-is-reportedly-running-for-office/
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14337507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14337507)

------
emsal
> Among other projects, the 32-year-old has recently been pushing Y
> Combinator’s experiment with a basic income program in Oakland—although
> nearly a year after it was announced, YC hasn’t touted any data or results.

What do we know about the results of this project, one year on, if not the
data? Curious to hear anything about this after all the buzz about it last
year.

------
gohome190
A prelude to Zuckerberg Altman 2020

------
bmiranda
Well, he's not Gavin Newsom, so good luck if this is true!

